# How do you decline Москва-река?



## PERSEE

Hello everyone,

Wondering how Москва-река is declined, I looked it up in the Викисловарь, but it apparently isn't there.
Are the two elements declined? For example, would the accusative be Москву-реку? Or is it Москва-реку?
This last possibility may look and sound weird, but I'm so used to Russian having its own peculiar logic...


----------



## morzh

PERSEE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wondering how Москва-река is declined, I looked it up in the Викисловарь, but it apparently isn't there.
> Are the two elements declined? For example, would the accusative be Москву-реку? Or is it Москва-реку?
> This last possibility may look and sound weird, but I'm so used to Russian having its own peculiar logic...



Москва-река, -ы -и, -е -е, -у -у,-ой -ой, -е -е.

That is, both parts get declined.


----------



## PERSEE

Thanks, morzh!

At least, that's quite simple.


----------



## Albertovna

In bookish Russian it is as *morzh* said, but in spoken Russian the part "Москва" remains unchanged (according to Rosenthal). I would recommend that you decline both parts.


----------



## Maroseika

In the spoken language not only Москва remains undeclined, but there is only one stress: Москва́-река, на Москва́-реке, за Москва́-рекой, etc. To say the truth, I've hardly ever heard any other variant (maybe except poetry).


----------



## estreets

Agree with Morzh, both words are (or should be) declined. But the tendence to decline only the last word ir rather old, it dates back to the 60s. But that time this tencence was not so widespread, probably because most journalists and TV and radio presenters were strictly supervised and not allowed to make mistakes of this kind. And it was a kind of benchmark for everybody. Now this supervision is cancelled and people are free to speak however they want to or can.
But according to the rules of the Russian language both words should be declined.


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> In the spoken language not only Москва remains undeclined, but there is only one stress: Москва́-река, на Москва́-реке, за Москва́-рекой, etc. To say the truth, I've hardly ever heard any other variant (maybe except poetry).


Interesting. It's only in Moscow so, right? The pronunciation you described seems totally strange to me. I'd only pronounce it with the main stress on "реке" (and so it's hard to lose the Instrumental ending for "Москвой", though possible). It's another matter that I didn't hear nor pronounce this name too much...

EDIT: Persee, as you can see, even _this_ is not quite simple! 
POST EDIT: of course, in my pronunciation there is also a secondary stress on "Москве". It seemed to me so natural I didn't even mention it...

And how does it sound when the main stress is shifted to "Москва"? Something like "Гарда́рика"?


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> the tendence to decline only the last word ir rather old, it dates back to the 60s.


Actually, it is much older:

В виду окончания сборки Бабьегородской плотины, общество легкого пароходства с воскресенья открывает правильные рейсы по всей Москва-реке в пределах города. [неизвестный. Вести (1906.06.13) // «Русское слово», 1906] 

Над Москва-рекой, над Кремлем, выше Ивана-великого к звездам ― красный звон. [А. М. Ремизов. Взвихренная Русь (1917-1924)] 

До Староносова длился Арбат; от него, что ни есть, ― относилось к Москва-реке... [Андрей Белый. Начало века (1930)]

Кресло стояло у окна, на Москва-реке, окруженное пустырями ― просторами. [М. И. Цветаева. Повесть о Сонечке (1937)]

А сегодня поедем с Горкиным за Москва-реку, в самый «город», на грибной рынок, где ― все говорят ― как праздник. [И. С. Шмелев. Лето Господне (1927-1944)]

Панкратьевна, толстая старуха, держала за Москва-рекой дом с толстыми девками, жирными щами и славилась своею первобытной простотой. [Ю. Н. Тынянов. Пушкин (1935-1943)]


----------



## Syline

Explorer41 said:


> Interesting. It's only in Moscow so, right? The pronunciation you described seems totally strange to me. I'd only pronounce it with the main stress on "реке" (and so it's hard to lose the Instrumental ending for "Москвой", though possible). It's another matter that I didn't hear nor pronounce this name too much...
> 
> EDIT: Persee, as you can see, even _this_ is not quite simple!


Hmm, interesting indeed... considering that in _my_ pronunciation of this compound word there are two stresses (main and secondary)


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> in _my_ pronunciation of this compound word there are two stresses (main and secondary)


 Ditto (the main placed on Москва, right?).


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> Ditto (the main placed on Москва, right?).


Yep.


----------



## estreets

Not so much older as one can imagine. But the famous book by Timofeev deals with this:
http://uknigi.ru/yazyk_i_geografiya/na_moskve-reke_ili_na_moskva-reke.html
И есть, наконец, составные названия, обе части которых склоняются. Таковы словосочетания, состоящие из собственного названия и слова «река»; здесь родовое понятие «река» не сливается с собственным наименованием, как мы это видели в примерах со словом «озеро», здесь собственное название реки может употребляться отдельно, имея самостоятельное значение. Мы можем сказать «на Волге-реке», «на реке Волге» и просто «на Волге»: города «Волга» нет, и никакой словесной путаницы произойти не может. Так же мы говорим «на Каме-реке» и за «Сестрой-рекой» (рекой под Ленинградом, на которой стоит город Сестрорецк) и т. д...
with lots of examples (too numerous for us to quote all them here)
Have fun reading this!


----------



## Albertovna

А я думала, другой Тимофеев, который лингвист. Лично для меня поэты не авторитет в области грамматики. Особенно авторы современных популярных песен. К сожалению. Вообще мне кажется, что людям без формального лингвистического образования (филфак, иняз) лучше подобных книг не писать. Но это сугубо моё мнение. Простите за снобизм. Борис Николаевич, царство небесное, был молодец, но всё-таки он был адвокат, а не специалист по языку.


----------



## estreets

Albertovna said:


> А я думала, другой Тимофеев, который лингвист. Лично для меня поэты не авторитет в области грамматики. Особенно авторы современных популярных песен. К сожалению. Вообще мне кажется, что людям без формального лингвистического образования (филфак, иняз) лучше подобных книг не писать. Но это сугубо моё мнение. Простите за снобизм. Борис Николаевич, царство небесное, был молодец, но всё-таки он был адвокат, а не специалист по языку.


Да, жаль, что для такого великого авторитета и знатока русского языка, также великого филолога писатели и поэты не авторитеты ни в чем. Простите. Полагаю, что Ваши величайшие заслуги в области изучения русского языка где-нибудь отмечены?


----------



## Albertovna

Я же не себя в авторитеты предлагаю  Зачем так серьёзно воспринимать? Кстати, я вовсе другим языком занимаюсь, не русским. И почему "ни в чём"? Я сказала "в области грамматики".


----------



## Maroseika

Мне тоже кажется, что на поэтов в области грамматики полагаться не стоит, они ее часто приносят в жертву своему ремеслу. Другое дело писатели, о которых Альбертовна ничего не говорила. 
Что же касается текста Тимофеева по ссылке, то в нем странностей немало. Автор почему-то рассматривает в качестве критерия одушевленность, но не учитывает роли компонентов в составном слове, а в результате делает вывод: склоняемость обоих слов более свойственна русскому народу (даже не языку, но это ладно). А как же иван-да-марья, мать-и-мачеха, горе-руководитель, бой-баба? Или колебания в склоняемости составных частей в таких словах, как вагон-ресторан, матч-реванш? Как-то это все поверхностно и по-дилетантски.
Между тем, у Розенталя критерий сформулирован ясно: степень спаянности определяемого слова и приложения.


----------



## estreets

Сойдемся на ответе от gramota.ru
Склонение первого слова является нормативным, несклонение первого слова является чисто разговорным.
Как правильно по Москва-реке или по Москве-реке 
_Zola_​Ответ справочной службы русского языка
Несклонение первой части (по Москва-реке) допустимо в разговорной речи, однако строгой литературной норме соответствует вариант по Москве-реке.
http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_412419​


----------



## morzh

*Розенталь

<>5.*В сочетании *Москва-река* в книжной речи склоняются обе части (_на *Москве-реке*, *за Москвой-рекой*_), в разговорной – первая часть в косвенных падежах сохраняет начальную форму (на *Москва*_-реке__, за *Москва*-рекой_).

------------


It is valid to inform a person of a spoken practices (and so does Rosenthal), but first and foremost, even according to local rules, the languages used here is the literary one. 
Русяз.ру

§ 79.  Пишутся через дефис:


Сложные существительные, имеющие значение одного слова и состоящие  из двух самостоятельно употребляющихся существительных, соединённых без  помощи соединительных гласных о и е, например:
а) жар-птица, бой-баба, дизель-мотор, кафе-ресторан, премьер-министр, генерал-майор, Бурят-Монголия (при склонении изменяется только второе существительное);
б) изба-читальня, купля-продажа, паинька-мальчик, пила-рыба, *Москва-река *(при склонении изменяются *оба существительных*).


----------

